

Svsh: process supervision shell - idop
https://ido50.github.io/Svsh

======
johnmaguire2013
Looks neat, but I'm a little confused at what it's goal is. How is this
different from, for example, supervisord?

~~~
dubcanada
I'm not 100% sure cause the details are a little weirdly worded. But I believe
this is for monitoring already running tools like supervisord.

~~~
idop
I guess I could try to post a better description of it on the website. The
text basically assumes the reader is familiar with the supported supervisors,
and that's probably not the best assumption.

